# Quietest 1HP dust collector?



## jonathandowers

Anyone have recommendations for the quietest dust collector to use within a small apartment. This would be a buy it for life investment, so willing to budget up to 1k. 

Right now I have a Festool CT26 and dust deputy with 2 1/2 inch hoses, but the setup is a bit too loud, and would like more airflow vs high static pressure.

So far the quietest specs I've found is the PSI DC1BXL, rated at 62db and 850 CFM. I'm a bit skeptical at the noise rating.

Other ideas: Attach a motor with larger impellers, and run at lower speeds.


----------



## ryan50hrl

Dust collector and quiet don't really end up in the same sentence real often...


----------



## woodnthings

*dust collector vs shop vacs*

A dust collector is way more quite than a shop vac. :yes: I don't know about your Festool, but my Rigids are among the most quiet shop vacs out there at the time. The type and diameter of the impeller on a shop vac and the high RPMs make it noisy. A dust collector has a larger and wider impeller and is more quite, moving a larger volume of air at a slower speed. I have a 1HP Craftsman DC with the cloth bag filter and it is quiet. If you were to get a bag filter, make certain it is 1 micron or less or better yet, use a cannister filter.
I would look into the Rikons or the Grizzly's and read their specs on their 1 HP DC's.
with a cannister filter:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/1HP-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0583Z

Or this one which has a 3 micron bag available
http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-HP-Wall-Hanging-Dust-Collector/G0710


----------



## mobilepaul

jonathandowers said:


> Anyone have recommendations for the quietest dust collector to use within a small apartment. This would be a buy it for life investment, so willing to budget up to 1k.
> 
> Right now I have a Festool CT26 and dust deputy with 2 1/2 inch hoses, but the setup is a bit too loud, and would like more airflow vs high static pressure.
> 
> So far the quietest specs I've found is the PSI DC1BXL, rated at 62db and 850 CFM. I'm a bit skeptical at the noise rating.
> 
> Other ideas: Attach a motor with larger impellers, and run at lower speeds.


here is one person's opinion on that DC

http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork.../sbj/dc1b-xl-by-dust-collector-by-penn-state/

as for filter, especially with a small apartment, I would say to spend the extra money on a Wynn Nano canister. It will keep the apartment air as clean as you can get in a hobby DC and help to increase airflow within the DC. No matter what DC you get, this is the filter to have, in my opinion...

http://wynnenv.com/woodworking-filters/

I don't know about the noise rating on that DC you listed, but I would be really surprised if it could move anywhere near as much air as it claims in a real world environment.

As to what you should do, I will have to think about it a little more before giving an opinion, I hope you will do the same! Also, what tools are we trying to collect dust from? That might impact a recommendation as well.

Paul


----------



## Fred Hargis

jonathandowers said:


> So far the quietest specs I've found is the PSI DC1BXL, rated at 62db and 850 CFM. I'm a bit skeptical at the noise rating.


You should also be skeptical of that CFM rating, which is little more than a gleam in some marketing managers eye! :thumbsup: Frankly, I'm not sure what you want exists...at least not commercially.


----------



## tvman44

HF has 2 1Hp dust Collectors, the green one has a induction motor and is pretty quiet. The red one is a few dollars cheaper & uses a universal motor and is pretty noisy.  :thumbsup:


----------



## mobilepaul

tvman44 said:


> HF has 2 1Hp dust Collectors, the green one has a induction motor and is pretty quiet. The red one is a few dollars cheaper & uses a universal motor and is pretty noisy.  :thumbsup:


You're right, Bob, that DC would be a good choice, and was my gut choice, except it's noise rating is around or above 80. That would put it quite a bit louder than the one the OP linked to. That said, it would be a better unit, overall than the PSI, in my opinion. This is a tricky situation trying to keep things quiet and still get good flow. I am gonna wait until the OP says what kind of tools he is actually trying to DC before I make a recommendation. I am siding with Fred, so far, in that I don't think the high "real world" CFM unit, with low noise specs in the range he is looking for, is out there ready-made. For his budget, I would be willing to bet one could be put together but does he want to DIY his DC? Waiting for him to answer...

Sorry, Bob, I just noticed you said 2 1hp, I misread your post, The HF that I think is worthwhile is the 2 hp green one, but it has the noise rating I stated. I know nothing about the 1hp units from HF. In the PSI, a 10" impeller is not going to move much air in reality.

Paul


----------



## tvman44

The HF 1Hp is considerably quieter than the HF 2Hp model. I have both. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonathandowers

mobilepaul said:


> here is one person's opinion on that DC
> 
> http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork.../sbj/dc1b-xl-by-dust-collector-by-penn-state/
> 
> as for filter, especially with a small apartment, I would say to spend the extra money on a Wynn Nano canister. It will keep the apartment air as clean as you can get in a hobby DC and help to increase airflow within the DC. No matter what DC you get, this is the filter to have, in my opinion...
> 
> http://wynnenv.com/woodworking-filters/
> 
> I don't know about the noise rating on that DC you listed, but I would be really surprised if it could move anywhere near as much air as it claims in a real world environment.
> 
> As to what you should do, I will have to think about it a little more before giving an opinion, I hope you will do the same! Also, what tools are we trying to collect dust from? That might impact a recommendation as well.
> 
> Paul


Awesome, thank you for the review link, I didn't have much luck finding reviews on that particular model.

As for tools I would be using with:
* loud tools: miter saw (pvc and wood), handheld orbital sander
* quieter tools: hand drill, hand filing (wood and metal)

Since our apartment is really small (under 500 sq ft), any dust I create literally gets into everything (dinner plates, computer, shoes, etc). Even cutting PVC pipes with a shop vac connected, it took forever to find and vacuum out all the pvc shavings within a 3 feet radius (sofa, shelvings, bags, etc). 

I've picked up a zipwall system, which should work great for heavy cutting. 

For smaller hand tool use, I'm envisioning a very small downdraft table, connected to a silent dust collector.


----------



## jonathandowers

tvman44 said:


> HF has 2 1Hp dust Collectors, the green one has a induction motor and is pretty quiet. The red one is a few dollars cheaper & uses a universal motor and is pretty noisy.  :thumbsup:


I initially misread that as 2 HP dust collectors 

Are these the ones you had in mind?

Red: #94029, 6.8 Amps, 914 CFM
Green: #31810, 7 Amps, 660 CFM


----------



## mobilepaul

jonathandowers said:


> Awesome, thank you for the review link, I didn't have much luck finding reviews on that particular model.
> 
> As for tools I would be using with:
> * loud tools: miter saw (pvc and wood), handheld orbital sander
> * quieter tools: hand drill, hand filing (wood and metal)
> 
> Since our apartment is really small (under 500 sq ft), any dust I create literally gets into everything (dinner plates, computer, shoes, etc). Even cutting PVC pipes with a shop vac connected, it took forever to find and vacuum out all the pvc shavings within a 3 feet radius (sofa, shelvings, bags, etc).
> 
> I've picked up a zipwall system, which should work great for heavy cutting.
> 
> For smaller hand tool use, I'm envisioning a very small downdraft table, connected to a silent dust collector.


Ok, Jonathan, here are some recommendations for what "I" think would work really well for the tools you describe.

1. Build one of these (you can find the parts that make it up in my post in this thread and you can see what Sean's (captainawesome) reaction is to using it in the thread) Maybe he will come in and say a few words in the mic?????? I will drop a dime on him for this thread...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/air-filtration-unit-would-you-recommend-56903/

That would take care of any ambient particulate, especially if you use the zipwall. You could place it on wheels, just like awesome did and keep it right beside you when using handtools. For the Miter saw, I would fashion a Y for the CT and have the vac plugged up to the miter port AND have a capture shroud around the back of the saw to grab even more, THEN have the air filtration #1 kicked on to get the rest. The Y could be made something along these lines https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RrvMqoihi4

2. Buy a Festool 150/3 and/or the Rotex 150 sanders and pair it with your existing CT vac. You'll have little to no dust with that setup. What little fine dust does escape will be sucked into the air filtration unit in #1. The CT26 noise is 62-72, that is quieter than any of the large DCs you are thinking about with the exception of the homemade one I was scheming for you. Get some sorbothane and place it under each wheel of the vac to defeat any vibration/noise that may transmit downward. (If you can afford the 1/2", scroll down the page, I would get it.)

Amazon.com: Isolate It!: Sorbothane Vibration Damping Sheet Stock 50 Duro (1/4 x 12 x 12in): Home Improvement


If you want/need a saw, get a track saw, I just purchased the dewalt with the long and shorter track (Festool would be nicer and has better dust collection), you could do that outside or plug it up to the CT and capture most and the filtration unit will get the rest.

I am almost always a fan of the bigger, badder DCs, but in your case, I would think about this setup above. Ok, ok, ya got me, I am always a fan of the bigger, badder DC but not in 500 square feet that is living AND working.

So, now, even though your CT is actually pretty quiet, lets think about making it MORE quiet. Maybe not exactly like this but to get you thinking along these lines:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKkbq1fcKz4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjqXeAhCp3o

you could build a work table top to go on top of it and do double duty.

All of that said, if you still want to take up a bunch of room in your apartment, we can talk about a homemade DC that will be quieter but I, personally, would be looking hard at all that above...

Just my opinion, perhaps I can't see the forest for the trees here, but I don't think that is the case... I have sent an email to get the noise ratings of the atmosphere fans. Waiting on a reply...

Paul


----------



## captainawesome

I was the one that assembled my own air filter unit that Paul mentioned previously. I say "assembled" instead of built because it only required ordering a few separate parts and then attaching them together.

I used this webpage as my reasoning and ordered all of the exact same parts. It cost me less than a commercial unit, and if you read through Bill's site you'll see that it out performs anything else out there. I've been using mine since January and it has made a DRASTIC improvement on dust in the shop. 

Your miter saw will be the most hopeless when it comes to dust collection, and mine just collects it on the surface these days rather than producing it. Whenever I use my ROS, I hook the shop vac to the dust port and have my air filter sitting next to the table. I don't even bother wearing my respirator anymore because between the two, virtually no dust escapes. I have a sub par Porter Cable ROS and an old Craftsman shop vac, which isn't perfect but the air filter makes up for the rest. In terms of keeping the dust out of the rest of your apartment, I would seriously look into the air filter unit I linked above.

Now, for noise... dust collection is loud and annoying, but I fixed that problem. I bought a good set of Work Tunes ear muffs, and I haven't heard a thing since!


----------



## jonathandowers

Wow, thank you so much Paul. That is by far the most detailed and well researched response I've ever gotten on *any* forum. I am looking forward to reading more of your posts.


----------



## mobilepaul

Jonathan,

Ok, so I just received an email from the company that makes the fans that I/Bill Pentz recommend to make an air filtration unit (#1) and is, if I am not mistaken, the same series of fans that captainawesome used for his great rolling filtration.

here is a link to the company's site on this series of fans. 

http://www.atmosphere.com/english/html/product/product.html

The one that I recommended, via Bill Pentz, and the one that captain used, if I am not mistaken, is the VTX800 and has a CFM above 700. As you can see below, it's fairly quiet at 54 db. Used in your apartment, with the Wynn enviromental Nano filter, as described by Bill Pentz and implemented by captainawesome, you would recycle the air in your apartment in a very short time. Even quicker to recycle the air in your zip room, although it may suck in the plastic, a bit, while doing it.

That said, I am looking at the S series for a possibilty for my air filtration. So quiet and energy efficient. 10 year warranty... what's not to love?

This is the email:

Below you will find the decibel ratings for all Vortex Powerfans VTX and V-Series models. (I eliminated the lower models because the CFM would be too low to be acceptable in this job)


VTX800L - 50
VTX800 - 54
VTX1000 - 57
VTX1200L - 60
VTX1200 - 67
V12XL - 53
V14XL - 57
V16XL - 60
S-600 - 23
S-800 - 25 

Please note that even though the Vortex Powerfans are very quiet for the amount of CFM they develop, we are testing the complete line at the moment to see if maybe we could make modifications to them and make them even quieter.

That's all for now,

Paul


----------



## jonathandowers

mobilepaul said:


> Jonathan,
> 
> Ok, so I just received an email from the company that makes the fans that I/Bill Pentz recommend to make an air filtration unit (#1) and is, if I am not mistaken, the same series of fans that captainawesome used for his great rolling filtration.
> 
> here is a link to the company's site on this series of fans.
> 
> http://www.atmosphere.com/english/html/product/product.html
> 
> The one that I recommended, via Bill Pentz, and the one that captain used, if I am not mistaken, is the VTX800 and has a CFM above 700. As you can see below, it's fairly quiet at 54 db. Used in your apartment, with the Wynn enviromental Nano filter, as described by Bill Pentz and implemented by captainawesome, you would recycle the air in your apartment in a very short time. Even quicker to recycle the air in your zip room, although it may suck in the plastic, a bit, while doing it.
> 
> That said, I am looking at the S series for a possibilty for my air filtration. So quiet and energy efficient. 10 year warranty... what's not to love?
> 
> This is the email:
> 
> Below you will find the decibel ratings for all Vortex Powerfans VTX and V-Series models. (I eliminated the lower models because the CFM would be too low to be acceptable in this job)
> 
> 
> VTX800L - 50
> VTX800 - 54
> VTX1000 - 57
> VTX1200L - 60
> VTX1200 - 67
> V12XL - 53
> V14XL - 57
> V16XL - 60
> S-600 - 23
> S-800 - 25
> 
> Please note that even though the Vortex Powerfans are very quiet for the amount of CFM they develop, we are testing the complete line at the moment to see if maybe we could make modifications to them and make them even quieter.
> 
> That's all for now,
> 
> Paul


Incredible, thank you for all the help 

Incidentally, I stumbled across these vortex fans as well. I looked up silent fans, and turns out there's a whole community of indoor 'gardeners' who put a priority on quiet ventilation. The vortex's are very popular with them. I wasn't sure if there were disadvantages of using a inline duct fan vs a blower fan.


----------



## Itchy Brother

I have one I bought at Harbor Freight, Its seems real quiet, but I'm just guessing cause I have about 50% hearing loss.:yes:


----------



## woodnthings

*impellers are different than fans*



jonathandowers said:


> Incredible, thank you for all the help
> 
> Incidentally, I stumbled across these *vortex fans* as well. I looked up silent fans, and turns out there's a whole community of indoor 'gardeners' who put a priority on quiet ventilation. The vortex's are very popular with them. I wasn't sure if there were disadvantages of using a inline duct fan vs a blower fan.



Fans move air, impellers move debris and air. I had a great Baldor squirrel cage blower hooked to the bottom of my table saw and all the dust collected on the vanes and made it useless. So be cautious that what you end up with is made to move particles, not just air.... :yes:


----------



## mobilepaul

woodnthings said:


> Fans move air, impellers move debris and air. I had a great Blador squirrel cage blower hooked to the bottom of my table saw and all the dust collected on the vanes and made it useless. So be cautious that what you end up with is made to move particles, not just air.... :yes:


Woodn' what you say is true but these vortex fans are meant for getting the fine particulate that is floating in the air and, when mated to a Wynn nano filter, work extremely well for that purpose. That is the only purpose I have suggested these particular models. They will not work for general dust collection.

Jonathan, yes, this company's fans are very popular with the greenhouse people that do hydroponics.


----------



## rcp612

jonathandowers said:


> Anyone have recommendations for the quietest dust collector


I have been watching this thread hoping to learn something about quiet dust collection.
At what point did this turn into an air filter discussion?:blink:


----------

